# Pedal Cadence vs Stoker Power



## thedatastream (22 Aug 2012)

Went out for a ride on our new tandem last night - both mine and my partners first go on a tandem and we managed to pull it off pretty well. We were much smoother by the end of the ride and enjoyed being able to chat to each other. Love it!

I normally spin the pedals quite quickly and my stoker was keeping up with the pace and I could feel her delvering the power even though by her admission shes not as strong as me.

When we got off I was quite tired and feeling like I'd had a good ride whereas she hardly had a sweat on. Normally she does tend to have a much slower cadence than me and I was wondering if I was spinning too fast for her to deliver power effectively. Next ride I'm deliberately going to try a slower cadence to see what happens.

Anyone else have a similar experience of different cadences?

Cheers!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2012)

i have the same issue with my daughter , it feels like its me doing all or most of work and she gets an easier ride


----------



## srw (23 Aug 2012)

Yes - I get told to slow down fairly regularly. The only way round is a bit of give and take.


----------



## rvw (23 Aug 2012)

... and I (srw's stoker) am gradually getting better at a faster cadence (I think)!


----------



## thedatastream (23 Aug 2012)

Cheers guys, will let you know how *we* get on with a slower cadence.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2012)

must ad mit we managed a couple of scalpings on todays jaunt


----------

